# True Blue 2018



## Crazyface (Aug 28, 2018)

Just in case anyone is interested, I've got this on again at Macclesfield Golf Club. 

23rd September Bacon Buttie coffee / 18 holes / Trophy and prizes. Â£26.

Big field this year. Currently standing at 20+

Just left me know if you want in.:thup:


----------



## IanM (Aug 30, 2018)

Iâ€™m out of the country or would have made the trip...hope you have a great day for it


----------



## Fish (Aug 30, 2018)

Away playing at Machyâ€™s in Wales that weekend. 

Good luck with the day.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 31, 2018)

Cheers. I've got 24 coming. It's gonna be a blast. I've won it twice!!!! Got some stick for it last year.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 2, 2018)

Up to 27 now. You really want to to miss out????.....LOL


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 19, 2018)

Last call. Rain expected wahooooooo!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello again. It's cancelled. BUT if anyone's interested I'll be re arranging it for a Sunday in October


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 26, 2018)

THe date I've got in mind ois Sunday 21st Oct.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 10, 2018)

It's on Sunday 21st and moved to Disley. Â£22 inc golf and buttie and a host of prizes. Currently have 23 runners and riders.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 17, 2018)

We are now 28 and full to bustin'. I pity the single golfer who's booked the tee time directly behind us on teetimes. Sure you got a great deal mate, but you may regret it. 7 groups of fourballs to negoitiate. The lads are a friendly lot of golfers who know the etiquette but to get though that many...I dunno. Shall we run a comp on here to see who can guess how many groups let him though or if he/she gives up?


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 20, 2018)

Now we are 31. You don't know what you're missin' !!!! A quality course and a quality bunch of lads. It's gonna be a great day !!!!!

All in honour of True Blue. RIP.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 21, 2018)

Brilliant day out at Disley Golf Course.


----------



## DRW (Oct 22, 2018)

I'm probably going to sound really stupid now, but what is True Blue ?


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 23, 2018)

It was a forum member from another online site (and on here too I believe) who attended a meet I organised a few years ago. He was tragically killed in a car accident the following year. I purchased the shield and named it in his honour and I have organised a meet up / comp every year since. It gets bigger each year and this year was the biggest turn out ever for it. I hope he was watching and approved.


----------

